# £50k On A New Car - What Would Buy?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

You've got £50,000.00 to spend on a new car

What would you buy?

Has to be a new car, no 2nd hand exotica allowed 

BTW this is a hypothetical question. Wish I did have the pennies :lol:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I love bmw series 1, maybe an audi, A1, A3.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Audi A6 advant 6 speed black edition tdi


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

honestly? My polo with my own mods


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Erm, Merc E class saloon?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Audi S4


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Easy, last of the N/A M3's

Never likely to see a V8 n/a engine in a 3 series ever again.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Freelander 2 HSE LUX and a nice long holiday. :argie:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Probably a Porsche Cayman


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Jaguar xf for me.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Porsche 997 with my own mods


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.broadspeed.com/new_cars/Audi/RS4_Avant

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

CLA 45 AMG......:argie:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

A Class A45 AMG, with the ******** specced off it!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

M135i

But it would be no good to me, I'd not want to park and leave it anywhere so i'd stick with my Leon which I can dump anywhere and not worry..


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Maybe a r35 gtr or some sort of AMG merc


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Fiesta ST


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you can pick up a shelby gt500 for that... That, the new stingray or vette if it can be had for that.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

C63 Amg, the noise is insane!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

My on the spot choices would be Maserati Ghibli or VW Touareg:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Focus rs kitted to hell


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

b9rgo1234 said:


> C63 Amg, the noise is insane!


Crikey, I always thought the c63 cost more.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

b9rgo1234 said:


> C63 Amg, the noise is insane!


 not for £50k you wouldn't......


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> not for £50k you wouldn't......


55k isn't so far off.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alfa Romeo 4C


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben_ZS said:


> A Class A45 AMG, with the ******** specced off it!


You will have to cut back on the options. You can hit £60k for a fully specced car.


----------



## phildaint (Mar 19, 2012)

50k, a tt rs would be bloody temping!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK6 Golf GTD/GTI/R
MK7 Golf GTD/GTI
BMW X5 (current shape)


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

VXR8..... :thumb:


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess it would be a Golf GTi / R fully loaded or a Focus ST / RS


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Lotus Evora S


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Fiesta ST


What for £50K?


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Phaeton/Touareg/Q7


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

Porsche boxster or cayman if 50000 is enuff


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A GTR for fun, or an RS6 for a family runaround. Probably wouldn't get many extras for 50k though.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Audi A8 for refined understated comfort
Chevy Camaro for look at me
Nissan GTR for fun


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but this thread is about NEW cars for £50k & the GTR starts at £76k! & RS6's also start at £76k before any option boxes are ticked!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Willows-dad said:


> A GTR for fun, or an RS6 for a family runaround. Probably wouldn't get many extras for 50k though.


You'd get lots of extras but no car!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

A mini gp2


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bmw 1M with a few options


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> You'd get lots of extras but no car!


Yeah looked on autotrader but didn't click on the ads, turns out they were advertising finance and not the cars! Thought it was a good price.:thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Discovery 4 :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Second try, camaro for fun and audi SQ5 for the family.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

RRSport (I did  )

If I was to do it again, probably as SQ5


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think i'd be hard pushed to look past the new Cayman, stunning car and an even better drive than the old one which was incredible.

Options might be lacking and it needs spec imo.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Freelander 2 with ALL the optional extras


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nissan GTR


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Ariel Atom.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

MatrixGuy said:


> Nissan GTR


Brand new for £50k?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

neilos said:


> not for £50k you wouldn't......


You would be surprised, my boss bought one recently. It was £58k brand new in the showroom, the dealer said if he gave him £50k it was his, so he did :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Alpine B3, just over the 50k list but I'm sure you could get a decent deal on one.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

SuperColin said:


> Ariel Atom.


me to, saw one today in london, parked with a zonda and a velvet covered ferrari


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Morgan, support a British manufacturer.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Save up and buy an F type


----------



## Andrew159 (Mar 17, 2013)

F30 335d


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Would have to be one of the last V8 M3's. Couple of ££ over budget but not by much.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...py/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp

Stunning car!

If I had to have an oil burner (as I do for company car policy) then a Jag XF Sportbrake:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...py/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp

Just a beautiful looking motor!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rs4 avant if possible


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hyundai Santa Fe, and use the spare cash for a new caravan.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Merc A45 AMG with extras....

Or...

Merc Vito SportX with extras (2 Great Danes wouldnt fit in an A Class)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

djgregory said:


> Brand new for £50k?


Second hand, am not fussy


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

MatrixGuy said:


> Second hand, am not fussy


The title is NEW CARS


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

djgregory said:


> The title is NEW CARS


lol, oh well. BMW M135 then


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Ben_ZS said:


> A Class A45 AMG, with the ******** specced off it!


I agree!!!!! I drove the new A45 AMG at Mercedes Benz World Brooklands last week and believe me it's a monster the only vehicle in the world that produces the most amount of horsepower per litre.

You can even spend an extra £500 for quad exhausts and the loud AMG exhaust note.

AMG all the way For me too


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

za.64 said:


> me to, saw one today in london, parked with a zonda and a velvet covered ferrari


The velvet Ferrari is the nuts..... It was parked at AUTO AUDIO having some worK done and apparently it just requires a jet wash to clean. Personally I thought a Hoover would suffice lol:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Patr1ck said:


> I agree!!!!! I drove the new A45 AMG at Mercedes Benz World Brooklands last week and believe me it's a monster the only vehicle in the world that produces the most amount of horsepower per litre.
> 
> You can even spend an extra £500 for quad exhausts and the loud AMG exhaust note.
> 
> AMG all the way For me too


It might be the current highest for production cars, but it isn't a record for power per litre by any means.

Road cars like the Mitsibishi Evo FQ400 are higher.

Quite a few motorbikes manage around 200bhp from 1 litre.

Next years F1 cars will be 1.6l and produce 750bhp.

I think we are going to see a lot of small capacity engines pushing out big power with turbocharging becoming even more common.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Audi S4 - Supercharged V6 =D


----------

